# DIW Help Needed!!



## Johnturner (Apr 10, 2014)

I need hints on drilling DIW for pen blanks and any hits I need for turning it.
I already cracked 2 blanks of this beautiful wood and I quit (for now).


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

I've never drilled one but I assume you have to use a cobalt bit and drill into it slowly and back out to clear the shavings then back in, back out, etc. Drill it like it is steel in other words except without any oil, and probably use a higher RPM than steel just don't pull your press very hard into it - high RPMs and low pressure. That's my guess but wait until someone who has actually done it speaks up . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2014)

I use a regular drill bit n go sloooow . Take a lil, back out n clean flutes , let set a few min to cool off then take a lil more ...........I make sure I have something else to do between each pass . Over heating it will cause it to crack .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep Kevin pretty much hot the nail on the head. With something as hard as DIW take it really slow. The bit is going to heat up quick. I'd go aboout a 1/4-3/8" pull it out and let the bit cool off. Its going to get hot and heat does not mix well with any wood.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

I should have said drill it like snakewood. SW will do the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha looks like Tom and I posted about the same time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 10, 2014)

I had the same problem in my first couple blanks. I drill slow. Clean the drill bit out after each pass and I have a wet towel I cool the bit off with


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 10, 2014)

I use a spray bottle with water....squirt a shot of water in the blank each time i back the bit out.


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help - It was really smoking and I thought I was going slow.
Will spraying water on the bit cause the bit to warp????


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Will spraying water on the bit cause the bit to warp????



No.


----------



## ButchC (Apr 10, 2014)

Crap. Wish i had seen this thread 2 days ago. Finally got around to somd of the diw from tony @Tclem. Drilled and tubed and let sit overnight. One end of both pieces cracked real bad. Gonna add these to the "spacer" pile.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep, what Tom said.

Les


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 11, 2014)

What Kevin and Tom said, heat is the enemy of any wood but particularly Ironwood because it is an oily wood in the first place, I have used the spray bottle in the past and find it works best along with keeping the flutes on the bit cleaned out.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 11, 2014)

I too, have drilled out many DIW and DIW burl pen blanks, and can confrim that heat is the enemy. I have used both standard and brad point drill bits with success, but the trick is to take your time. Use a very low rpm, go very slow, and clear the chips frequently. I have been known to simply walk away for a few minutes when I feel the drill bit getting too hot to the touch and come back once it has cooled down. Go especially slow and clear especially frequently towards the end, as that has the highest chances of fracturing. 

Kevin is exactly right about Snakewood too, fwiw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 11, 2014)

In my limited experience, The only time I have ever had a problem with DIW splitting is when I used one of those 7mm bits that came with the kit, it is brad point and the flutes are deep, not ideal for ironwood. I have an index of this style of bits (bullet points) that I use whenever I can, they cut much faster, cooler, and the flutes don't clog as bad (cause the wood doesnt get hot and gummy)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> ....Use a very low rpm...



Thanks for correcting me on that, I thought a little higher rpm was the way to go but it makes sense to use a lower rpm to keep the heat down.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

Very useful information -- I'm glad I read this before starting work on some DIW that's been scowling at me a while now


----------

